

A First for Udacity - harmon_michael
http://chronicle.com/article/A-First-for-Udacity-Transfer/134162
U.S. University Will Accept Transfer Credit for One of Its Courses
======
bonesinger
When I took Udacity's online intro to computer science, I also took an into to
computer science at a university in person. They do not compare. Udacity was
far simpler and just touched the basics.

Unless they updated it to be more robust, Coursera's intro courses are more in
depth and some go into theory as well.

